# Multiprocessor FreeBSD 6.4



## Froma (Dec 12, 2008)

Try to install FreeBSD 6.4

I have:

CPU S775 Intel Core 2 Duo E2200 2.2.Ghz

MS S775 Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L

HDD 160GB Smasunf, 7200rpm, 8 mb, SATA II

How can i detect the FreeBSD 6.4 whether to finds out the multiprocessor system?

In core's message did not exist string where i could see word "multiprocessor". 

only core's message
"Cores per package:2"


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 12, 2008)

just find cpu0 and cpu1 and enjoy!


----------



## Froma (Dec 12, 2008)

I find only cpu0.


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 12, 2008)

rebuild kernel with:
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel


----------



## Froma (Dec 12, 2008)

First boot of FreeBSD appears message 
"FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0(BSP):APIC ID:0
 cpu1(AP):APIC ID:1".
Strange


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 12, 2008)

Once you've rebuilt your kernel with "options SMP" you will see your secondary CPU.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html


----------

